# Didn't use rewards number when booking - can I get point applied retroactively?



## Kirsty (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi,

We booked our trip without my reward number. I don't recall if I created the rewards account immediately after booking, or if I had forgotten that I had a reward account when I booked. Do you know if Amtrak allows people to get trips added to their reward account retroactively? This was an expensive trip so it would be a real bummer not to get the reward points from it.

Kirsty


----------



## pennyk (Jul 13, 2019)

Yes, you can phone Amtrak, speak to an agent and provide your reservation number and rewards number. The agent will add it to the reservation.


----------



## dogbert617 (Jul 14, 2019)

pennyk said:


> Yes, you can phone Amtrak, speak to an agent and provide your reservation number and rewards number. The agent will add it to the reservation.



That, and also there's a page on the AGR website where if you type in the date, train number, AGR member number, and reservation number(not sure if I forgot anything), a form where it'll get sent electronically to AGR, and you'll get those points added on late to your account.

Also if you did remember to type in your AGR member number when originally doing a reservation(opposite of this situation I know), do NOT fear if the points from that trip don't immediately show up in your AGR account! It can sometimes take up to a week (as I saw), before you finally see those points from a recent trip show up in your AGR account.


----------



## me_little_me (Jul 14, 2019)

Just call now, speak to an agent and ask that it be added to your reservation. Sometimes Idon't have my wife's number available when I book a trip. I just call back before I travel and they add it. Once, I did it after the trip but then it takes longer to show up.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 14, 2019)

Within some time period (2 weeks?) you can add your AGR number to a completed trip.


----------



## tp49 (Jul 14, 2019)

Just had to do this today for a trip I took last week. You have between 7 and 120 days from the time you travel to request the missing points through the Missing Points Request form on the Amtrak website.


----------

